# percentage of pt in yellow pt salt



## arthur kierski (Mar 6, 2011)

when one precipitates from a ar solution or chloride solution pt with nh4cl---one obtains the yellow salt (nh4cl pt cl6--i think)---the pt in this salt is around 45%----
Am i correct in these calculation?----thanks for replies


by the way,this yellow powder attacks me and always i lose my air(ashma)----it attacks my lungs-----does this happens to any of you?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 7, 2011)

Arthur,

Platinum salts can do serious damage to your health. I've known people who have had to leave the precious metal refining industry because of the allergy. It is very serious. Always handle the salts with gloves while wearing a mask and do it in a hood.

This is quoted from Wickipedia;

Platinosis is an allergy-like reaction to exposure to soluble salts of platinum.
The symptoms of platinosis may include asthma, dermatitis, dyspnea, conjunctival vasodilatation, and rhinopharyngitis.
The symptoms are progressive, sometimes taking months to years to appear. Platinosis is usually associated with workers in industries related to platinum production. The effects are permanent.
Halogeno-platinum compounds are among the most potent respiratory and skin sensitisers known, therefore it is vital that exposure via the skin and by breathing contaminated air is carefully controlled.
In practice, the compounds mainly responsible for platinum sensitisation are typically the soluble, ionic, platinum-chloro compounds such as ammonium hexachloroplatinate and tetrachloroplatinate, and hexachloroplatinic acid

Arthur, if you are having symptoms, talk to your doctor. And be careful, we like having you here!


----------



## 4metals (Mar 7, 2011)

> -the pt in this salt is around 45%----
> Am i correct in these calculation?



The factor used for gravimetric assays is .4395. A rule of thumb is 1 gram of Pt is 2.3 grams of the yellow salt.


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks 4metals for the warnings----i will use gloves and masks when dealing with pt salts----i will make efforts to avoid the salt formation by using hidrazine or formic acid to the chloride solution containing pt----
once again,thank you very much
Arthur


----------



## nickvc (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps 4metals warning should be mandatory reading for new members to help try and explain why we try to get them to read before attempting any refining, especially as we seem to be getting more and more interest in catalytic convertor recovery and refining.


----------

